# This Looks Like a Positive Step Forward



## Guest (Oct 10, 2007)

It seems that, at long last, the government is prepared to put its money where its mouth is and spend more on the management of Mental Health. Certainly, when I was initially ill - access to so-called "Talking Therapies" - chiefly, Cognitive Behavioural Therapy was as rare as rocking horse s**t - at best you could jump the queue if you were wealthy and prepared to "go private". A mate of mine with quite severe depression has been on the waiting list via the Natty Health Service for TWO YEARS.Here's the articlehttp://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7037400.stmAt the end of the day - it will save money - hopefully many people will be able to come off benefits and return to the working world. I know I'm a strong advocate of anti-depressants - they saved my life - but I'm not saying that CBT doesn't have its place as well, particularly if access to it is made easier with this funding. We shall see anyroad.Sue


----------

